# The Rise of the Horned Rat (The End Times IV)



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

http://www.blacklibrary.com/Warhammer/the-rise-of-the-horned-rat-hardback.html

The End Times are coming. In the warrens of Skavenblight, a new power is rising. The verminlords walk the earth and they plan to lead the skaven to their destiny as rulers of the world. But for Queek Headtaker, the only destiny that matters is his own, as he plans his final assault on Karak Eight Peaks. In the depths of that ancient city, two rival kings - the goblin Skarsnik and the dwarf Belegar - prepare to meet the onslaught. And in Karaz-a-Karak, High King Thorgrim Grudgebearer presides over what he knows, in his heart, is the end of the dwarf empire. The Horned Rat rises and nothing will ever be the same...
*Read it because*

Even the ancient empire of the dwarfs cannot weather the storm of the End Times. This is the tale of the greatest and final battle for the ancestral dwarf hold of Karak Eight Peaks, long fought over by dwarf, goblin and skaven but never claimed by one race. With their power in the ascendance, and the aid of the daemonic Verminlords, can the skaven finally overrun the ancient city? Read for yourself and find out.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Rise of the Horned Rat have just become available for download. Grabbed it.


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

Finished it! A pretty good read, Guy Haley once again display his mastery of the evil factions in Warhammer. Going deeper than ever into the Skaven and fleshing them out even more. Continuing the plots of Skarsnik and Queek Headtaker and bringing them to a chilling peak.

The verminlords makes for a great addition to the skaven fluff and detailing their part of the realm of chaos and their individual schemes as the great uprising plays out in the mortal realms.

I pity the stout dwarves. Its the END of the line for them.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

cool I downloaded this on Monday, it was avalible then for some reason, im only just started it but a bit confused, im not up on skaven fluff, but is there a few different councils? im gathering we have the verminlords as a council and the lords of decay as another, im just a bit confused if anyone can clear it up?


----------



## Brother Lucian (Apr 22, 2011)

kickboxerdog said:


> cool I downloaded this on Monday, it was avalible then for some reason, im only just started it but a bit confused, im not up on skaven fluff, but is there a few different councils? im gathering we have the verminlords as a council and the lords of decay as another, im just a bit confused if anyone can clear it up?



The Lords of Decay are the mortal rulers of Skavenblight.

The Shadow Lords of Decay is the council of twelve Vermin Lord daemons being their immortal counterparts in the realm of chaos, watching and guiding their mortal minions to act out their schemes in the mortal world.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Started it last night. Finished it just now.



We won beard-things. We won. :grin:



LotN


----------



## Malus Darkblade (Jan 8, 2010)

@lotn: I don't read fantasy but I'm glad they did.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Lord of the Night said:


> Started it last night. Finished it just now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Trust me no one is going to win when this is over.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Especially games workshop. They'll lose the most in return for the quick book, unless it becomes a living tabletop game to rebuilt the warhammer world.


----------

